# campsite in switzerland



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

hi would like to know if any mhf members no of any campsites open near ski resorts in switzerland.
im going from newcastle to amsterdam on 7th march and would like to go skiing for a week.
would i need snow chains and are the main roads normally clear of snow??
hope you great lot can help many thanks


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I was there at new year having flown but there is a camping site at Lenk near Adelboden whose facilities were good ie toilets ski room etc. I had a nose inside. V convenient for lift 200m and skibus 50m


----------



## 89465 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Clayton9

Have you tried www.myswitzerland.com . Great website for all areas and lists the caravan sites etc . Site has a " winter " and " summer " choice and is full of great info.

Have a good trip , going there this summer to Interlaken and surrounding areas, Grindlewald may be a good choice for you , loads of ski lifts and a couple of sites.

Haz


----------



## 102486 (Jan 15, 2007)

Try Camping Jungfrau www.camping-jungfrau.ch in Lauterbrunnen. They have a free skibus service in winter to the rail stations of the region. There is also a free practice ski lift on the site. We haven't been there in winter but visited last summer and it is a really gorgeous place, whilst we were there we picked up information on winter camping for motor homes. The prices were Sfr. 1490.0 dont know what this is in pounds. We did not have our motor home then so we stayed in a static caravan on site. We drove there in our picasso and don't remember there being any small windy roads to get there, and we asked how it was for motor homes in winter and were told that the roads are cleared daily. We cannot go there this winter due to not having enough holidays from work left, but are planning to go next winter.


----------

